# Egg Cartons



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Anyone know where i can just buy these rather then buying crix/locusts aswell. Im after the large size


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

When i went into my rep shop they had some on the side, so i was a bit cheeky and asked if they could sort me out with a couple and they told me to help myself to a pile they had.

Besides that i'd suggest going to a local market, they might have an egg stall?

Or maybe ebay or something like that


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

the local supermarket. :lol:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

Cheers, will try: victory:


----------



## LouiseK (Mar 17, 2007)

jamie_coxon said:


> the local supermarket. :lol:


They don't display eggs on egg trays though, he'd have to buy the eggs to get the carton :Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## jamie_coxon (Jul 18, 2007)

yer but yo get an ommlette out of it :lolsign:


----------



## quik_silver_0707 (Jan 17, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## karma (Jul 12, 2007)

Suprise the other half to a slap up meal (dont tell him/her where you are going),
Take him/her to a busy truckers cafe,after the meal ask the cook for any egg trays,
They go through 1,(24 slot egg tray) per 3 truckers :lol2:.


----------



## SuperTed (Apr 19, 2007)

im with buy a big tray of eggs method :lol2:


----------



## Ssthisto (Aug 31, 2006)

Of course, if you want to buy them in bulk, you can get them from poultry supply places... we use Poultry Housing & Supplies and Electric Fencing at work to get our egg crate supplies (we use it as packing material - if it keeps eggs from breaking, it also keeps pottery from breaking!)


----------



## Athravan (Dec 28, 2006)

Ask your local shop, we throw away half a dozen full size pieces of egg crate at least, every week, that are used for packing when we get our deliveries in.


----------



## KXC (Sep 30, 2007)

You could try asking nicely at any local hotel or restaurant. They buy big boxes of eggs containing the large egg trays. You might get a regular supply that way.


----------



## HABU (Mar 21, 2007)

there you go. a restaurant. they buy the big boxes......you beat me to it!!:lol2::lol2:


----------



## bhimpfen (Aug 11, 2007)

Any convience store is your best bet.
You can also buy cartoon of eggs, and disregard or give the eggs to a neighbour, etc...
There are some employees that will give you quit a bit if you ask. (totally depends on employee)


----------



## DeanThorpe (Apr 9, 2006)

ah, glad I saw this thead, thanks for the link ssthisto.

i tend to use kitchen roll tubes rather than egg cartons myself but thats cos I have access to those and not many egg cartons.
But very good to know.


----------

